# Bilder mit eigener Farbpalette



## Ragnar (15. Februar 2004)

Moin,
ich muß Bilder haben die nur eine ganz bestimmte Farbpalatte verwenden. Diese Farbpalette habe ich bereits mit Corel Draw 9 erstellt.

Jetzt habe ich das Problem das ich bestehende BMP-Dateinen so Konvertieren muß das sie diese Farbpalette verwenden. Die Ausgangsbilder wie auch die Farbpalatte enthält nur Grautöne. Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit das Bild um zu rechnen das nur meine selbst erstellte Farbpalette verwendet wird?

Im vorraus schon mal danke.

By
Ragnar


----------



## Daniel Münster (16. Februar 2004)

Hi.

Ganz ehrlich?

Ich glaube da kannst du nix tun.
Wenn das Ausgangsmaterial nur aus Graustufen besteht hast du da keinerlei Farbinfos mehr drin.. ( bzw gehabt)
Ich mags ja kaum ansprechen, aber ich glaube da ist Handarbeit gefragt (nachkolorieren.Alles einzeln)
Wenns Fotos sind, dann mal Horrido.

(Ne Lösung , automatischer Weise, würd mich aber auch mal interessieren)

D.


----------

